# Carson City area rides



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

I know it tait Kalifornia, but I know a few Nevada folks visit this forum.

So I need to take a visitor over to Carson city early Thursday Morning for dialysis . Gonna have 3 hours to kill so I'm looking for a recommendation for a ride in the area.

Never ridden in the area and just thinking about an out and back to Virginia city. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

Hi Jeff

Been out and about in Colo so missed this. 

You can always visit the Alta Alpina "Road Bike Routes" area of the website.

http://www.altaalpina.org/rides/

If yu are interested, the next Hillacious Century Series ride is July 17....Hell's Kitchen Century

http://www.altaalpina.org/hillacious/HillaciousSeriesIntro.htm

I'lll be back by then for it. I need two more to get the finishers jersey. 8 Pass Challenge finishers earned 2 of the 3 centuries towards it.


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Twain

I might try and make one of those Century's, getting hard to pull myself away from the mountain biking now that things have opened up though. I've wanted to do that packsaddle route for awhile now but the though of riding down 50 trips me out a bit.

Had a really nice morning ride out to Virgina city, I was impressed by the nice quality pavement and the lack of debris on the roads out there. Probably busier on a weekend but after turning off 50 I never had one car pass me all the way to Virginia city!


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

If you are ever out here again a good ride is to start at the Savemart on North Carson Street (almost at the end of town on the north end) and then ride west up College, make a right at the four way stop, head to Combs Canyon Road, make a right and head up the hill, then drop down Lake View into Washoe Valley. From that point you can take Old 395North to Franktown and ride around the West side of Washoe Valley. Not the big climb like V.C. but a lot more scenic in some ways.


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

> I might try and make one of those Century's, getting hard to pull myself away from the mountain biking now that things have opened up though. I've wanted to do that packsaddle route for awhile now but the though of riding down 50 trips me out a bit.
> 
> Had a really nice morning ride out to Virgina city, I was impressed by the nice quality pavement and the lack of debris on the roads out there. Probably busier on a weekend but after turning off 50 I never had one car pass me all the way to Virginia city!


Jeff

The Packsaddle Century is great. Since we climb old Myers and head down 50 early in the morning, the traffic is very light and there is only a mile or so down by Strawberry where the road narrows. It goes by quick,,never had a priblem and I don't like traffic much. There is also a 1/2 mile of 88 between Silver Lake and Kirkwood that is a bit narrow but drivers have been good. All the logging roads and old roads in between are so fun.

Here is another similar ride we do on old logging roads over there The Mormon Emigrant Loop.....even better. I have to get this up on the Alta site too. 

http://ridewithgps.com/users/2479/routes

We do Virginia City a lot in the fall thru spring since there is less snow.

Yeah, I am looking forward to getting back for a lot of mtb around Tahoe. We do a full moon version of the North Canyon, Marlette, Rim Trail loop that is so fun with the moon over the lake....no lights! Mtb here in Grand Junction/Fruita is very good but quite hot.

Ridgetop........come and ride!


----------



## TahoeBC (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Ridgetop, I'll try that next time!

Sagebum, I might just try that Packsaddle Century, got a couple other possible rides I'm already considering for that weekend, I'll just have to see how my schedule plays out. Is joining the club easiest through the website? seems the page is old and a bit out of date so I'm just wondering. BTW my 8 pass Jersey showed up a few days ago, dam it's nice looking, hopefully the Hillacious Century jersey will be as nice


----------



## Sagebum (Dec 9, 2001)

If you just want to ride with us there is no need to join. Ride ae open to anyone. If you thought you would like the finisher;s jersey then you would. I thinks it;s going to be pretty cool. You already have 2 of the three centuries needed by doing the 8 Pass Challenge.

Anyway, membership can be done on the website or just email Robert: mmembership at altaalpina dot org.

There are a few area of the website that need updating and it is all done by a very busy guy in the club. He does a great job but......you know.....family, work...it is hard to get it all. I may be able to help soon on it.

Glad you like the jersey. It was designed by fellow cyclist and friend Dan Dunn in Tehachapi.


----------

